# 25hp Mercury Motor Tiller Handle MINT CONDITION



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

GLWS. I'm sure someone out there will pay the premium price. Does ot have T/T?


----------



## Redhead (Apr 18, 2018)

Such a great motor! GLWS!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

This thing is cherry.


----------



## neueklasse (Dec 25, 2019)

Oh man. This would be perfect for my conchfish build. Will keep an eye on it, although it will probably sell in a few days.


----------



## redzone1 (Dec 22, 2021)

Is this still available?


----------

